# HOMODELTRAINZ2009 Layout Progress Thread



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally I have started on my HO layout that is a U shape that wraps around the room. I ran out of wood today or I would have got the frame work finished. I'm still missing the back corner section to tie it all together. So hopefully this weekend the weather will cooperate and I can get some more done. Let me know what you guys think so far.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Well I'm excited to see this built. I've done alot of designs and havent really seen the build up results, so this will be a treat!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

HOMod,

It's always fun to see the sawdust first start flying! A couple of quick thoughts ...

1. I would suggest that you add some sort of diagonal bracing to the tops of those legs ... both front-to-back and side-to-side. I see that you have them carriage botled on, but an accidental kick on the bottom could still have those buckling under.

2. When you lay down your "deck" on top of the frame grid (whether its ply or MDF), screw the deck into the framework ... that'll increase racking stiffness significantly.

3. Do you plan on having "normal" access to open those windows? Difficult to do across a model RR layout.

4. You might want to put some foil-faced insulation (either foil on rigid foam, or a foil-like bubble wrap material) on the underside of the frame grid of the section in way of the floor heater. Otherwise, excess heat rising from that vent could affect the dimensional stability of whatever you build on the layout.

Have fun, and keep us posted!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, I have an 8 foot x 2 foot workbench with a 2x4 frame. I have the 4x4 legs bolted in two directions at the corners. There is ZERO chance that without a large sledge that you'll move the legs, they are rock solid! No bracing necessary.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

He has 2x4 with one carriage bolt ... nothing to stop his legs from pivoting laterally.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, then I'll agree, I have multiple carriage bolts and a 4x4. I was pointing out that it's not necessary to have bracing if you do the attachment properly.


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks guys for the comments so far. There are some really good points you brought to my attention that I didnt think of. As for the legs and bracing them I didnt get to build the supports for them yet or the back corner section I ran out of lumber. So this weekend I hope to make some more progress and post pics on it after a quick trip to the local Lowes.


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well so much for any progress on the layout today. Were getting way too much rain in Indiana. Hopefully tomorrow will bring a rain free day but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Just a note that may save you some money. Not sure about the lumber prices there but here in WA a 1x4 is alot cheaper than a 2x4 and still strong enough to build a layout with. I have built 3 layouts with 1x4 and I have been able to stand my 225# body on them with no issues. Oh and yes get those legs braced, 2x2 should work great for that.

All and all good looking start. 

Massey


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Massey said:


> Just a note that may save you some money. Not sure about the lumber prices there but here in WA a 1x4 is alot cheaper than a 2x4 and still strong enough to build a layout with. I have built 3 layouts with 1x4 and I have been able to stand my 225# body on them with no issues. Oh and yes get those legs braced, 2x2 should work great for that.
> 
> All and all good looking start.
> 
> Massey


Thanks, Massey

Yeah I plan on hopefully finishing up the framework tomorrow if it will stop raining here. I made a trip to Lowes this afternoon to get more wood. I paid $1.81 a piece for my 2-by's so I couldn't pass that up and hopefully it makes it more structurally sound.


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well finally the rain stopped for a few hours to allow me to make some more progress on the framework. All I have left on it is to make the supports for the legs and cut the top pieces of OSB for the tabletop and then put down my foam insulation sheets. I also got my backdrop painted on the walls above my table with a blue sky and clouds. I hope to make more progress soon. I'm getting very excited to start seeing it all come together now.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

It will be structurally sound with 2x4s Hell if you were to have an earthquake there I would dive under the layout!! LOL 

Looks good keep the pics flowing, cant wait to see more!

Massey


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

HOMODELTRAINZ2009 said:


> I paid $1.81 a piece for my 2-by's so I couldn't pass that up and hopefully it makes it more structurally sound.


$1.81? For 2x3's or 4's?


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

JackC said:


> $1.81? For 2x3's or 4's?


I personally use the 93" 2X4's from Lowes. Add a 2X4 at each end and you have 96"and only had to cut one peice of wood. Less mess for she who must be obeyed to fuss about.:laugh:

Have had to lay off my layout the honey do's have taken over, and I like sleeping in my bed (her bed).


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

JackC said:


> $1.81? For 2x3's or 4's?


I used 2x3's and it definately came out strong. How thick of foam should I buy to put on the tabletop? I was thinking of using 2" think so I could carve in streams and rivers what do you guys think any ideas?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

There's no "works for everyone" answer. It depends upon what you envision for the variation in topography of your scenery and layout. 2" might work, if you think you can sculpt your streams and rivers within that depth.

All in all, I'd say you're in the ballpark, especially if you plan to also go up with foam built on top of that initial 2" layer.

TJ


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok Thanks TJ, Yeah I definitely plan on building on the initial layer of foam with mountains and hills.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

My plan is to go with 1x4's with the cross pieces 16"oc. I don't build anything 24"oc but that's just me. 1/4 ply screwed down then the foam on top of that.
It's my tendency to overbuild but things don't fall apart after a few years either.
2x2 legs with the front legs set back 8 inches for toe room and leveler bolts because I know the concrete floor in my basement is a long way from level.
I was going to visit a local sawmill I've done business with but for the few extra bucks it's not worth dealing with rough sawn lumber.
4 more weeks until son's cast comes off for good and I can start!


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is some more progress I made today not much but good enough for only a couple of hours.

































The New light I installed for the train room it works great to light up the whole layout.


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well guys here is a the new layout plan I came up with. Let me know what you think of it. I got the 2inch foam board put down today now I can start putting the cork roadbed down to get ready to start laying track. Question what should I use to secure my track to the cork roadbed??? I will post pictures of my progress soon.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

HOMODELTRAINZ,
Welcome aboard.  You're off to a good start with the benchwork. BTW, where are you located in Indiana?
Bob (Hoosier born)


----------



## CasperFLSTC (Nov 7, 2011)

HOMODELTRAINZ2009 said:


> I got the 2inch foam board put down today now I can start putting the cork roadbed down to get ready to start laying track. Question what should I use to secure my track to the cork roadbed??? I will post pictures of my progress soon.


I'm also at this stage with 2" of foam on top to go down into the scenery and have the same general question. Looking good. Wish I could get one of the three bedrooms to do this in  As it is I have a 9x9 space in the garage with a 5x8 table. Nothing to sneeze at but I'd love an entire room . I asked for the dining room but for some reason I was told - NO!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

What? No sense of humor?? 
Bob


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

raleets said:


> HOMODELTRAINZ,
> Welcome aboard.  You're off to a good start with the benchwork. BTW, where are you located in Indiana?
> Bob (Hoosier born)


Marion IN, Area


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Casper, 5x8 in a 9x9 room does not leave much to work with. Have you thought about building around the walls? I have a pretty good sized layout in a 9x9 shed and I can still use the shed for my workshop as well as my trains. I even have a double layered yard all in one neet little 9x9 package. Check out my build thread in the HO section. It is called Construction Begins.

Sorry HO I didnt mean to steal your thread here. Which Norfolk Southern are you modelling? your avatar shows the old NS that Southern bought and your sig shows the new NS formed from the N&W and Southern merger.


Massey


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

HOMODELTRAINZ,
Ah, yes, the mighty Marian Giants! 
I was born in Michigan City, lived in Lafayette as a kid, and now have a daughter in Nobelsville.
Once a Hoosier, always a Hoosier.
Bob


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Massey said:


> Sorry HO I didnt mean to steal your thread here. Which Norfolk Southern are you modelling? your avatar shows the old NS that Southern bought and your sig shows the new NS formed from the N&W and Southern merger.
> Massey


To be honest I liked the old logo and the new logo so thats why I have both I couldnt settle on just one. But I'm modeling off the newer modern day NS Logo.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I like the new NS much better but the old helped make what the new is today. I model a fictional road but they lease NS equipment. One of my favorite trains is my coal drag made with 2 SD80MACs and a SD90/45 pulling 48 RD4 coal hoppers. 42 of the cars are all NS with 6 BNSF cars added in for a little color.

Massey


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here are some updated pic's of the work I completed today. I have to order some more track to finish the layout.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks like a good start. Are you going to be putting down some type of roadbed?

Massey


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Massey said:


> Looks like a good start. Are you going to be putting down some type of roadbed?
> 
> Massey


Yeah I'm just test fitting the track to make sure it fits since I designed it on anyrail. I'm laying cork roadbed down next then on to wiring and so on.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds good, keep us informed.

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I suspect your running into an issues about now, did you say that the one side of the L was 3 foot? and the other was 4 foot (looks smaller)? 
Can't make the curve with 18" radius track can you! also can't make the inside curve either can you?
What track pieces did you use in anyrail?


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

NIMT said:


> I suspect your running into an issues about now, did you say that the one side of the L was 3 foot? and the other was 4 foot (looks smaller)?
> Can't make the curve with 18" radius track can you! also can't make the inside curve either can you?
> What track pieces did you use in anyrail?


Yep I sure did it took me several days to figure out how I could make it work since I downsized the table it made the dimensions way different. The inside curve is Atlas #832 15" radius with 15 degree angle and the turn on the side where my downtown is going to be is Atlas #831 15" radius with 30 degree angle. There is a train show coming up in a couple weeks hopefully I can find some left hand remote turnouts I'm lacking 4 of them.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent!:thumbsup: I glad you were able to get it figured out! Down sizing is never fun!:thumbsdown:


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey guys I just posted a poll on what industry I should put on my layout because I only have room for 1. I want all three of the choices I put on the poll but that's just not possible. So I figured it would be fun to get you guys involved in my layout and help me decide so Please Vote!!! Thanks, Josh


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Josh
When I think NS I think coal! Hands down I think that would look the best!


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here are some updated Pic's of some work I got done over the weekend. Also I bought a double track trestle bridge at a train show that I'm gonna incorporate into my layout.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Coming along! Looks good


----------



## Mlk95 (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Random question, is there a solution for the gap in ties between the flex track pieces? I wondered the same thing as I will be using flext track


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you talking about where you use rail joiners to join two pieces of flex?

If so, use a Dremel to cut some plastic ties off of a scrap piece of track. File down the bumps on the top, and then simply friction-fit slip them underneath the track in way of end-to-end joints.

TJ


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yep.. thanks for the info TJ.. back to your regularly scheduled build thread folks!


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks guys for the great comments so far!!

I made some progress over the past few days hopefully I will be able to start on the river bed soon with my friends help. 






























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The foam dust is a-flyin'! Nice progress diving in deep!

Our member Bman had built a layout with a really nice river ravine generally similar to your. I always thought he did a great job with the riverbank edges. (He has since bashed the layout, and is building a bigger/better one.) Check it out ... perhaps some ideas / inspiration? ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4989

TJ


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Our member Bman had built a layout with a really nice river ravine generally similar to your. I always thought he did a great job with the riverbank edges. (He has since bashed the layout, and is building a bigger/better one.) Check it out ... perhaps some ideas / inspiration? ...
> 
> TJ


Thanks tj for that link I need all the ideas and help you guys can suggest as this is my first big layout!


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well with the help of my two best friends we accomplished some more work on the river bed. We got the plaster cloth and plaster of Paris down without to much trouble.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Friends on the payroll, huh? Subway sandwiches? Beer? 

I'm curious how deep you plan to make the river. Will the "water" fully cover all of those gullies, or are you going for more of a cascade look?

TJ


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

josh, phenomenal progress. what do you plan to use as water???

just curious....I just used 5 bottles of realistic water for my small creek ($$$$$ ouch!!!).

It looks awesome, but was slightly costly.........if I would do it again (inevitable) i think the creek would be much less deep

great progress

thanks for the updates

jason


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> I'm curious how deep you plan to make the river. Will the "water" fully cover all of those gullies, or are you going for more of a cascade look?
> 
> TJ


Tj, the gulley area will have a moderate stream through it running into the river where it will be full of water.

Swiggy, I'm gonna try this stuff I have seen people using in youtube videos here is the link to it http://eti-usa.com/envirotex-lite/ from the videos I have seen it works pretty well and sets up just like woodland scenics realistic water but much cheaper.

Thanks for all the good comments on my progress!!! I purchased a digitrax zephyr xtra, digitrax pr3, and sound decoders for a dcc setup. Now the next thing in the works will be a control panel and tortoise switch machines.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

> next thing in the works will be a control panel and tortoise switch machines.


same here!!!! going to a train show tomorrow............wish me luck


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cool I wish there was one around where I live but the next one for me is January. Let me know when you get your control panel started I'm still throwing around ideas for how I'm going to make it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

HOMODELTRAINZ2009 said:


> Cool I wish there was one around where I live but the next one for me is January. Let me know when you get your control panel started I'm still throwing around ideas for how I'm going to make it.


River looks great.:thumbsup:

Would be nice if you could continue it into the wall. 
Do you know of an artist in your family?

The foam sure makes a mess, I used some in a plaster soup mixture, roll them around in the soup and let them dry on a piece of glass. After they dry scrape them off, they make great talus for mountains. The bigger chunks make nice boulders.
It seems like a waste to thrown them away.


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

big ed said:


> River looks great.:thumbsup:
> 
> Would be nice if you could continue it into the wall.
> Do you know of an artist in your family?


 Thanks Big Ed,

Yeah that would be nice to make it go through the walls but were getting ready to move the end of January. It has a huge back room I get to put my layout in so expansion will be very soon.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

HOMODELTRAINZ2009 said:


> Thanks Big Ed,
> 
> Yeah that would be nice to make it go through the walls but were getting ready to move the end of January. It has a huge back room I get to put my layout in so expansion will be very soon.



I did not mean to go through it.
I meant, paint in the river on the wall.

All right, expansion already, cool.
The bigger the better.:thumbsup:


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh haha, yeah I never even thought about having the river painted on the wall.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

HOMODELTRAINZ2009 said:


> Oh haha, yeah I never even thought about having the river painted on the wall.



I was reading an article with a video on painting waterfalls on the walls to connect it to a river on the layout.
It looked nice.

They made it look so easy too.

I have been thinking about trying it.....After some (a lot) of practice first.

That is why I asked if you know of an artist in the family, to paint you a river continuation into the wall, flowing off in the distance.

Food for thought.


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah that would be awesome. If you have the link to that video you were watching about the waterfalls feel free to post it here I would like to see it.


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice table and layout guys. I think the way that the three tables are fitted between the walls that there is no way it can move, so I'd forego the leg bracing. It certainly can't go backwards, left or right. The only way it could move would be forward, so just put a couple of long drywall screws through the outside runners of the table into a verticle wall stud.. then she won't move at all.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

HOMODELTRAINZ2009 said:


> Well so much for any progress on the layout today. Were getting way too much rain in Indiana. Hopefully tomorrow will bring a rain free day but I'm not getting my hopes up.


where abouts are you in Indiana? Im here in Louisville Kentucky!



HOMODELTRAINZ2009 said:


> Cool I wish there was one around where I live but the next one for me is January. Let me know when you get your control panel started I'm still throwing around ideas for how I'm going to make it.


oh and in March theres a train show here Div 8 if your close enough perhaps we could possibly meet up and go to it  would be my first time at it, but i know where its at too near where my parents live too LOL...


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

Any more progress on this layout. looked like it was going to be great.

i hate going in to these layout threads and finding that nothing has been posted for 6 months 

OH THE SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME


----------

